# Laharl vs Goku



## TheGrimHeaper (Nov 11, 2010)

No backup allowed in the battle.
I'm wondering who is stronger


----------



## Kinasin (Nov 11, 2010)

Not laharl.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 11, 2010)

If the FTL information is accurate, then Laharl would win.


----------



## Kinasin (Nov 11, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> If the FTL information is accurate, then Laharl would win.



Goku is many times over FTL.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## Alucardemi (Nov 11, 2010)

Kinasin said:


> Goku is many times over FTL.



Could you provide proof of this?? I always thought he was relativistic at best.


----------



## Weather (Nov 11, 2010)

> Goku is many times over FTL.



Lol. Proof?


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 11, 2010)

Kinasin said:


> Goku is many times over FTL.



Oh boy.....


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 11, 2010)

Goku is relativistic at best.

Laharl would win due to his FTL speed but if speed was equalized it'd be highly in Goku's favor.


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 11, 2010)

Weather said:


> Lol. Proof?



I have had many encounters with Kinasin before. This guy thinks that SSJ4 Gogeta can beat Galactus, Dark Schneider, and Pegasus Seiya (among other thing's he's said before).

Don't try and ask for that kind of stuff with him.


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 11, 2010)

Kinasin said:


> Goku is many times over FTL.



I really hope your not serious about this.


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 11, 2010)

Kinasin said:


> Goku is many times over FTL.


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 11, 2010)

Kinasin said:


> Goku is many times over FTL.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 11, 2010)

How are you over FTL?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 11, 2010)

Nevermind said:


> I have had many encounters with Kinasin before. This guy thinks that SSJ4 Gogeta can beat Galactus, Dark Schneider, and Pegasus Seiya (among other thing's he's said before).
> 
> Don't try and ask for that kind of stuff with him.



Yea, he comes from MVC. He's the biggest DBZ wankers there. He wanks DBZ much more than anyone from the Phenom Brigade has ever did.


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 11, 2010)

Spartan1337 said:


> Yea, he comes from MVC. He's the biggest DBZ wankers there. He wanks DBZ much more than anyone from the Phenom Brigade has ever did.



*Seriously?* That much?


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 11, 2010)

Spartan1337 said:


> Yea, he comes from *MVC*. He's the biggest DBZ wankers there. He wanks DBZ much more than anyone from the Phenom Brigade has ever did.



That explained all.


----------



## Weather (Nov 11, 2010)

> That explained all.



Bad place? Sorry I don't know many english forums (not my main language)


----------



## Alucardemi (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh. I saw a thread in Movie Codec with this guy. He was wanking DBZ like crazy. And takes the anime as 100% canon.


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 11, 2010)

Spartan1337 said:


> He wanks DBZ much more than anyone from the Phenom Brigade has ever did.


That isn't possible. 


I hope.


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 11, 2010)

Weather said:


> Bad place? Sorry I don't know many english forums (not my main language)



MVC has trolls that run rampant all over the place. They think DBZ>Comics. I hear a couple former OB trolls are there now.


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 11, 2010)

Weather said:


> Bad place? Sorry I don't know many english forums (not my main language)



There are a number of good people there, but it also has a large amount of biased Dragon Ball fanboys and trolls. Debates over there always turn into shitstorms if DBZ is even remotely involved in some way.


----------



## Kinasin (Nov 11, 2010)

Alucardemi said:


> Could you provide proof of this?? I always thought he was relativistic at best.



Sure one sec.


----------



## Weather (Nov 11, 2010)

> There are a number of good people there, but it also has a large amount of biased Dragon Ball fanboys and trolls. Debates over there always turn into shitstorms if DBZ is even remotely involved in some way.



Ok thanks.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 11, 2010)

Nevermind said:


> *Seriously?* That much?



Hahaha... I may be wrong. I haven't really seen much of what the Phenom Brigade has said. I do know that Phenomenol has said that Doctor Manhatten would be too much for DBZ so I would figure that he has wanked DBZ on a much lower level than Kinasin who doesn't actually provide proof as to what the hell he's saying. But Kinasin would DEFINITELY be a member of the Phenom Brigade if it was still around.


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 11, 2010)

Spartan1337 said:


> Hahaha... I may be wrong. I haven't really seen much of what the Phenom Brigade has said. I do know that Phenomenol has said that Doctor Manhatten would be too much for DBZ so I would figure that he has wanked DBZ on a much lower level than Kinasin who doesn't actually provide proof as to what the hell he's saying. But Kinasin would DEFINITELY be a member of the Phenom Brigade if it was still around.



I've heard some of it (the Phenom Brigade) He'd be in it for sure. But some of the things Kinasin has said have been WAY beyond wanking. I have had rather heated exchanges with him and his buddy Tyrant, particularly regarding Dark Schneider.


----------



## Alucardemi (Nov 11, 2010)

Nevermind said:


> There are a number of good people there, but it also has a large amount of biased Dragon Ball fanboys and trolls. Debates over there always turn into shitstorms if DBZ is even remotely involved in some way.



While this is true it is a really nice place to debate anything not related to DB and naruto. Cause there is a massive naruto troll/wanker there(some guy who claims madara is omnipotent of no-limit's fallacy and a character statement) and a very large number of non-sensical DB spite threads.


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 11, 2010)

Alucardemi said:


> While this is true it is a really nice place to debate anything not related to DB and naruto. Cause there is a massive naruto troll/wanker there(some guy who claims madara is omnipotent of no-limit's fallacy and a character statement) and a very large number of non-sensical DB spite threads.



It might be the same poster who made this thread a while back. He knew he was making a troll thread, which is why he made that huge sheet of an OP, knowing we would flame him.

Link removed


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 11, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> It might be the same poster who made this thread a while back. He knew he was making a troll thread, which is why he made that huge sheet of an OP, knowing we would flame him.
> 
> Link removed



It is. I once made a thread putting Naruto against both Sailor Moon and Dragon Ball at the same time and he argued Naruto would win, thus giving me some lulz and fulfilling the purpose of the thread.


----------



## Kinasin (Nov 11, 2010)

Here's goku dodging a giant laser as a child


Now that is reflex speed alone and doesn?t count for general speed. Now as a child goku learns to surpass lightning speed training, now lightning can range from massively hypersonic to 1/2 the speed of light. Now as a teenager even Kami?s godly eyes can?t see him. Once he hit?s teen he is going past sol.



That was just foreplay. Goku has the instant transmission.
Here he dodges a blast from cell that is definitely a planet busting laser and shows off the IT Kamehameha. Here?s an instant Kienzan for added ownage.
Oh ya goku can travel to the end of the universe instantly.




Now we know Picollo is able to destroy the moon at (or at least very near) the speed of light. Light takes 1.3 second from the Earth to the moon, Piccolo destroyed it in a second or two, but of course this counts the time for the light from the explosion to refract back to us from the moon, essentially meaning the time we see is the time for the beam to get to the moon and for the reflecting light to come back to earth. This is piccolo at the beginning of z with a super weak power level. Also this is a very casual attack and will give you an idea at how fast their ki blast go. Once again this is the beginning of z and their power and speed get?s amplified by so much it just insane.


----------



## Alucardemi (Nov 11, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> It might be the same poster who made this thread a while back. He knew he was making a troll thread, which is why he made that huge sheet of an OP, knowing we would flame him.
> 
> Link removed



Yes. Thats him. But believe me he does put trust blindly on what he says. He also claimed that some naruto characters are above supersonic, hypersonic even FTL, and many other stuff such as that.


----------



## Kinasin (Nov 11, 2010)

Now we see radditz dodge Picolo’s signature light of death, a move as fast or likely even faster than the no name one he used to destroy the moon, since Piccolo was sure no one could doge this special move it must be his fastest.

Picoclo did not say he can’t believe someone would be able to tank it or deflect it, he said he couldn’t believe someone could be fast enough to dodge it, showing the emphasis is on speed. And Saiyan Saga Vegeta and Nappa are much faster than Radditz. Goku saiyan saga is faster still.
Now there is proof that like the characters, the beams they use increase in speed, as seen here with Freeza.
As Piccolo who destroyed the moon at light speed and fired a faster attack at Raditz, cannot see Freeza’s beams. However Vegeta is powerful enough, and can thus see the beams.


----------



## Kinasin (Nov 11, 2010)

And of course Goku easily dodges such beams, and as you?ll here in the video, though Vegeta can see attacks that are much faster than lightspeed ones, he cannot see Goku?s movements, even with his saiyan eyes. [YOUTUBE]jrlR9qeG0NQ[/YOUTUBE]

And there are other examples of Ki beams moving very fast, take Vegeta?s final flash. It go?s far out into space much quicker than light could. 
[YOUTUBE]0rCJpCzR05A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 11, 2010)

Kinasin said:


> Here's goku dodging a giant laser as a child



Prove it's real laser. Lasers don't explode.


> Now that is reflex speed alone and doesn?t count for general speed. Now as a child goku learns to surpass lightning speed training, now lightning can range from massively hypersonic to 1/2 the speed of light. Now as a teenager even Kami?s godly eyes can?t see him. Once he hit?s teen he is going past sol.



Hyperbole and metaphors


> That was just foreplay. Goku has the instant transmission.
> Here he dodges a blast from cell that is definitely a planet busting laser and shows off the IT Kamehameha. Here?s an instant Kienzan for added ownage.
> *Oh ya goku can travel to the end of the universe instantly.*


Teleporting =/= movement speed.

Prove it's a definite planet buster

Instant keinzan is red herring


No proof of the bolded.


> *
> Now we know Picollo is able to destroy the moon at (or at least very near) the speed of light. *


Prove it.



> Once again this is the beginning of z and their power and speed get?s amplified by so much it just insane.



Argument from belief fallacy


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 11, 2010)

Kinasin said:


> Now we see radditz dodge Picolo?s signature light of death, a move as fast or likely even faster than the no name one he used to destroy the moon, since Piccolo was sure no one could doge this special move it must be his fastest.



Prove it's faster.



> Picoclo did not say he can?t believe someone would be able to tank it or deflect it, he said he couldn?t believe someone could be fast enough to dodge it, showing the emphasis is on speed.


Means jack shit since he knows nothing of the life forms not from Earth.



> And Saiyan Saga Vegeta and Nappa are much faster than Radditz. Goku saiyan saga is faster still.


Faster...by how much? 1km/h?



> Now there is proof that like the characters, the beams they use increase in speed, as seen here with Freeza.


That doesn't prove anything



> As Piccolo who destroyed the moon at light speed and fired a faster attack at Raditz, cannot see Freeza?s beams. However Vegeta is powerful enough, and can thus see the beams.



You haven't prove its light speed.

Or it just means Piccolo is weak


----------



## Alucardemi (Nov 11, 2010)

The timeframe of piccolo's moon busting is not specified in the manga. Could have taken a minute for the blast to reach as far as we can see.


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 11, 2010)

Kinasin said:


> And of course Goku easily dodges such beams, and as you?ll here in the video, though Vegeta can see attacks that are much faster than lightspeed ones, he cannot see Goku?s movements, even with his saiyan eyes. [YOUTUBE]jrlR9qeG0NQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> And there are other examples of Ki beams moving very fast, take Vegeta?s final flash. It go?s far out into space much quicker than light could.
> [YOUTUBE]0rCJpCzR05A[/YOUTUBE]



Dodging beams of unknown speed.

You haven't prove their attacks are lightspeed.

Anime=non canon.


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 11, 2010)

All mistranslations and hyperbole. Just lie that BS when Burter said he was FTL.


----------



## Kinasin (Nov 11, 2010)

lol figured you idiots would say all this nonsense. Deny it all you want.


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 11, 2010)

Kinasin said:


> I got my ass kicked so I'm going to cry in a corner


----------



## Kinasin (Nov 11, 2010)

You all are mad. XD


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 11, 2010)

If you read the rules, you more than likely wouldn't be in the situation that you're in right now. Just saying.


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 11, 2010)

Kinasin said:


> You all are mad. XD


Oh, the irony.


----------



## Kinasin (Nov 11, 2010)

You all realize I'm from MVC and you all got owned correct?


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 11, 2010)

Kinasin said:


> You all are mad. XD





Kinasin said:


> You all realize I'm from MVC and you all got owned correct?


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 11, 2010)

Us? The OBD? Get owned by someone from MVC?

Since when?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 11, 2010)

All I see is you being mad.


----------



## Weather (Nov 11, 2010)

Holy mother of god...


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 11, 2010)

Kinasin said:


> You all realize I'm from MVC and you all got owned correct?


Now you're butthurt and trolling. CK responded to your arguments in the other thread yet you did not respond to his critique at all and not you're butthurt for some unknown reason. 

Just leave before you embarrass yourself any further.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 11, 2010)

Kinasin said:


> You all realize *I'm from MVC* and you all got owned correct?



And MVC is a forum of idiots, you know, right?

People there make guys like Raigen and Unknown seem smarter in comparison.


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 11, 2010)

Kinasin said:


> You all realize I'm from MVC and you all got owned correct?


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 11, 2010)

Kinasin said:


> hurrr


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 11, 2010)

cnorwood said:


> .



Waht the fuck


----------



## Weather (Nov 11, 2010)

now for the +1?


----------



## Hoshino Rika (Nov 11, 2010)

Kinasin said:


> lol figured you idiots would say all this nonsense. Deny it all you want.



Stop parroting bullshit and prove your point.


----------



## Kinasin (Nov 11, 2010)

The moment you all replied to me you lost. Cheers. XD


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 11, 2010)

Kinasin said:


> The moment you all replied to me I lost. Cheers. XD


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 11, 2010)

How simple minded are you

Really


----------



## Kinasin (Nov 11, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> How simple minded are you
> 
> Really



Dolemite
STFU


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 11, 2010)

Wtf, is that supposed to prove?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 11, 2010)

You've found me out. They've got me now.


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 11, 2010)

Kinasin, your negs don't even itch. They only subtract 4 points. 

Fail.


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 11, 2010)

You have gotta be the most butthurt troll I've seen in a while. You think you've owned someone when you've only succeeded in convincing us that "HURR DUR, I'm a DBZ wanking retard, HERPA DERP !!"

Oh, and your negs are weakshit too. Learn about power.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Nov 11, 2010)

So how is this guy still green?


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 11, 2010)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> So how is this guy still green?


I'm 24'd so unfortunately, I can't neg him.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 11, 2010)

Well this was an entertaining read.


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 11, 2010)

Kinasin said:


> Dolemite
> STFU


----------



## Hoshino Rika (Nov 11, 2010)

Kinasin said:


> The moment you all replied to me you lost. Cheers. XD



Nice butthurt neg.

You're awful. Both here and on mvc.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 11, 2010)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> So how is this guy still green?



I already negged him, so...IDK.


----------



## TheGrimHeaper (Nov 11, 2010)

KidGoku being lighting fast is a good laugh.
It doesn't even match up with snakeway.

More accurate than his wanking.
Even after he is amped up after being revived he still isn't lighting speed otherwise he would have arrived much sooner.


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 11, 2010)

Hoshino Rika said:


> Nice butthurt neg.
> 
> You're awful. Both here and on mvc.



How much rep did you lose? I think I lost like, 10 points?


----------



## Pandorum (Nov 11, 2010)

_The blast getting to the moon quicky seem pretty inconsistent to me._


----------



## MisterShin (Nov 12, 2010)

Alucardemi said:


> Could you provide proof of this?? I always thought he was relativistic at best.



Base Goku breaks out of paralysing light the instant it explodes


Goku dodge Photon laser in base form.


SSJ Goku with serious heart condition can still dodge android photon laser at close range.

*Spoiler*: __ 








If Dodging lasers dont put him FTL speed, then they at least put his reactions/reflexes at FTL. 

Transformations etc would raise speed to greater levels, than Frieza/Android Saga displayed here.


----------



## Pandorum (Nov 12, 2010)

_Yeah, not all lazers in fiction move equal to the speed of light and wasn't Kami-Piccolo unable to react to the solar flare(light)?_


----------



## Riverlia (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm disappointed I cant neg the same person twice in a round :<


----------



## Hoshino Rika (Nov 12, 2010)

MisterShin said:


> Base Goku breaks out of paralysing light the instant it explodes
> 
> 
> Goku dodge Photon laser in base form.
> ...


Please prove that Photon Beam moves at light speed.

All I'm seeing is a beam of ki moving. Not seeing any lasers bro.


----------



## Pandorum (Nov 12, 2010)

_Also, about  Piccolo calling it light. The same thing was said in Bleach.

Shroud

I guess Vice captains have lightspeed reaction time as well.



_


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 12, 2010)

This thread was certainly entertaining.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Nov 12, 2010)

MisterShin said:


> Base Goku breaks out of paralysing light the instant it explodes
> 
> 
> Goku dodge Photon laser in base form.
> ...



I am sure that Captain America has dodged lasers several times :/


----------



## Riverlia (Nov 12, 2010)

MichaelUN89 said:


> I am sure that Captain America has dodged lasers several times :/



Fire Lord also failed to touch Spidey :'X


----------



## Enclave (Nov 12, 2010)

Laharl babyshakes Goku.

Why isn't this locked yet?



Crimson King said:


> Prove it's real laser. Lasers don't explode.



Actually in fiction lasers explode quite often.  However, that was never said to be a laser so it must be assumed to be a generic energy blast, something Dragonball has PLENTY of, and generic energy blasts are most certainly not light speed unless stated to be.  Additionally, even if it could be proved to be a laser, nothing proves that Goku dodged it after it was fired, in all likely hood Goku started dodging BEFORE the blast was fired, you know, just like how Spider-Man even though he isn't light speed is able to dodge lasers?  He's just not where the laser was fired when the laser is fired.  It's the same as how people in real life avoid being hit by bullets, moving targets are harder to hit than stationary ones.


----------



## TheGrimHeaper (Nov 12, 2010)

I just used search and found this...


----------

